# DirectShow Dump



## PVR User

When trying to install DSD, I received an error message stating that I need to install .net first.

I remember seeing some posts that stated that after installing .net, people still received the same error message.

Can anyone tell me if this problem has been resolved?


----------



## greg_burns

PVR User said:


> When trying to install DSD, I received an error message stating that I need to install .net first.
> 
> I remember seeing some posts that stated that after installing .net, people still received the same error message.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this problem has been resolved?


I can tell you that DSD requires .NET 1.1 to be installed for the installer to complete.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e3-f589-4842-8157-034d1e7cf3a3&displaylang=en

The program itself will execute under .NET 2.0 framework. It is only his installer that requires 1.1.  I mentioned this to him before, but he hasn't changed it AFAIK.

If you only have .NET 2.0 on your machine I have a work around for you. (you can also just install .NET 1.1 also if you want, it is designed to have all versions installed at once)

Luckily, since it is a .NET app you don't really need to install DSD at all (as long as you have either framework). Here are the files in a zip. Unzip and enjoy.

http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/DirectShowDump.zip


----------



## PVR User

Thanks, Greg!


----------



## jlb

Current Status?

Also,



greg_burns said:


> ..................
> Luckily, since it is a .NET app you don't really need to install DSD at all (as long as you have either framework). Here are the files in a zip. Unzip and enjoy.
> 
> http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/DirectShowDump.zip


I assume be careful if just unzipping and running. Based on what I saw in the XML file, it is set to remove the original file by default.


----------



## greg_burns

jlb said:


> I assume be careful if just unzipping and running. Based on what I saw in the XML file, it is set to remove the original file by default.


I deleted the XML file and rezipped. No more worries.


----------



## greg_burns

jlb said:


> Current Status?


What do you want to know? 

I prefer a TivoDecode solution to DSD anyways.

http://www.gmonweb.com/portal/CodingFun/Downloads/tabid/54/Default.aspx


----------



## jbcheshire

what all do you need to work with this software???


----------



## jlb

I decided to go with a TiVoDesktop+ key. However, what would be a simple to use program for reducing the resulting files a little more?


----------



## vibri2001

Does the Directshow Dump utility fully remove my MAK (or any other information) from the files I transfer from my TiVo? I am planning on archiving some series of shows and don't want to get burned later by having my TiVo's MAK still attached to the files.


----------



## MikeMar

vibri2001 said:


> Does the Directshow Dump utility fully remove my MAK (or any other information) from the files I transfer from my TiVo? I am planning on archiving some series of shows and don't want to get burned later by having my TiVo's MAK still attached to the files.


I'm about 99% sure that once you run it through DDD that you can play it like a regular video file.

I still wouldn't share it on the internet, but for personal use I think you will be fine.


----------



## slyone

greg_burns said:


> I prefer a TivoDecode solution to DSD anyways.
> 
> http://www.gmonweb.com/portal/CodingFun/Downloads/tabid/54/Default.aspx


Thanks Greg, I too am trying to get this done and found direct dump/install to be a real time waste and headache...I'm amazed at how easy and fast TivoDecode is! I'm currently using some program with Nero 8..we'll see how it goes, though I would rather just burn movies as is onto a dvd and not even mess around with Titles and chapters.....p.s. should I be concerned about the MAK? I want to share these dvd's with my Mom too...hoping they will play on her oddball/cheap player though...?


----------



## greg_burns

slyone said:


> p.s. should I be concerned about the MAK? I want to share these dvd's with my Mom too...hoping they will play on her oddball/cheap player though...?


If you run your files through DSD or a TivoDecode derivative you won't have to worry about giving your mom your MAK. She won't need TivoDesktop install at all. The output will just be a regular .mpg file.

Couple things though. The files may still be "watermarked" somehow. Nobody knows for sure, so just don't go sharing on the internet. 

Second, you mom will need a tivo friendly MPEG-2 decoder installed. Seems like just having DVD software installed maybe good enough, but some tivo files are in odd formats that these codecs don't all like.

This free one works pretty well with tivo's output.
http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard


----------



## Laserfan

greg_burns said:


> I prefer a TivoDecode solution to DSD anyways.
> 
> http://www.gmonweb.com/portal/CodingFun/Downloads/tabid/54/Default.aspx


It seems to me when I looked at this some time ago it appeared to be a front-end for DSD? Am I wrong? Can someone explain please the difference, if any, between the decoding done by Tivo Desktop, DSD, and TivoDecode?


----------



## slyone

greg_burns said:


> If you run your files through DSD or a TivoDecode derivative you won't have to worry about giving your mom your MAK. She won't need TivoDesktop install at all. The output will just be a regular .mpg file.
> 
> Couple things though. The files may still be "watermarked" somehow. Nobody knows for sure, so just don't go sharing on the internet.
> 
> Second, you mom will need a tivo friendly MPEG-2 decoder installed. Seems like just having DVD software installed maybe good enough, but some tivo files are in odd formats that these codecs don't all like.
> 
> This free one works pretty well with tivo's output.
> http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard


I am of course talking about a stand alone player hooked up to her tv...not a computer so I'm not clear when you say

"Second, you mom will need a tivo friendly MPEG-2 decoder installed. Seems like just having DVD software installed maybe good enough, but some tivo files are in odd formats that these codecs don't all like."


----------



## greg_burns

slyone said:


> I am of course talking about a stand alone player hooked up to her tv...not a computer so I'm not clear when you say


You say "of course", but you mentioned a MAK! I was assuming you were planning on just copying either the .tivo files or the freed .mpg files to a "data" DVD and she would play them on her PC. 

If you are authoring a true DVD, then the MAK and encryption will no longer play a part (once the DVD is created).


----------



## greg_burns

Laserfan said:


> It seems to me when I looked at this some time ago it appeared to be a front-end for DSD? Am I wrong? Can someone explain please the difference, if any, between the decoding done by Tivo Desktop, DSD, and TivoDecode?


Yes you are wrong about that. The end result is the same AFAICT, but how it does its magic is completely different.

DSD just grabs the output of the TivoDesktop Directshow filter. I think of it as playing it through the filter, letting the filter decrypt it, and the saving the output to a file. Thus, to use DSD you need TivoDesktop (specifically the TivoDesktop directshow filter) installed.

TivoDecode on the other hand (for which the GUI version *is* just a front end) actually decrypts the file by itself. Not sure you can say it breaks the encryption, because it still requires the MAK, but it is does not require TivoDesktop directshow filter at all.

It's actually slightly faster than DSD it the few tests I did awhile back.

Is the output bit for bit the same between TivoDecode and DSD? I don't think I ever checked so I am not sure.


----------



## Laserfan

Thanks for that explanation, I appreciate it.


greg_burns said:


> Is the output bit for bit the same between TivoDecode and DSD? I don't think I ever checked so I am not sure.


The reason I asked the question in the first place--sometimes I can't import a .TiVo file into VideoReDoPlus, it aborts with an error somewhere along the way. Then I try DSD, and it seems to work alot better i.e. once processed by DSD I can import to VRD no problem. You say they are the same; maybe it's just a matter of "try, try again" that makes DSD look to me like it works better, I dunno.

I haven't tried TivoDecode but will certainly try it--I think there's something hinky about Tivo Desktop's filter.


----------



## jsprain

I just bought a new computer with Vista pre-installed and I am having issues getting DSD running.

Anyone run either DSD or TivoDecode on Vista? If so, anything someone needs to know that you can share?

I just tried installing DSD and it had in issue because of not having .NET 1.1 - Vista comes with .NET 3.0 or higher (I am hoping the .zip files noted above will avoid this and will try tonight).

Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Laserfan

Dunno about Vista, sorry, but I have been using TivoDecode instead of Tivo's own filter and haven't had a single problem with it--every show transfers perfectly and all import to VRD w/o any issues whatsoever. Very glad to have dumped TivoDesktop (and all its background processes) in favor of this very reliable method (using TivoPlaylist to transfer).


----------



## mjacobsonma

Anyone know of a Mac solution for cracking .tivo files to .mpg?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

mjacobsonma said:


> Anyone know of a Mac solution for cracking .tivo files to .mpg?


Check out the thread for kmttg. When you install it, it will download a Mac compatible version of tivodecode. That program, plus your MAK, is all you need. Just name its output as .mpeg and e.g. VLC will play it.

Here is the canonical location for tivodecode. Unfortunately you need xcode and must compile yourself. That's why I suggest going the kmttg route.

If you don't want all of kmttg, just check out the site anyway and you will find pointers to the pre-compiled tivodecode files. So you can just grab those.


----------

